# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  CƠM DỪA BẾN TRE - Ẩm thực Bến Tre

## dungntn

Cơm dừa : Muốn ăn cơm dừa phải điện thoại đặt trước và hình như cho tới  nay chỉ có Nhà hàng nổi ở thị xã Bến Tre mới phục vụ món ăn cầu kỳ này.  Nấu cơm dừa tốn thời gian chừng 2 tiếng đồng hồ nên nhà hàng chỉ đặt làm  từ 10 trái dừa trở lên...! 
Làm cơm dừa, người ta dùng gạo ngon, sau  khi vo sạch bằng... nước dừa, để cho ráo rồi cho vào trái dừa đem chưng  cách thủy. Trái dừa dùng nấu cơm phải là dừa xiêm, sau khi chọn được  trái vừa ý, người ta không đả động gì đến phần bên trong quả dừa, chỉ  gọt cho quả dừa có hình dáng bắt mắt. Kế đó, cắt ngang một phần trên quả  dừa để trút nước ra và dùng miếng cắt đó như cái nắp để đậy "nồi cơm  dừa". Kế tiếp đầu bếp sẽ trổ tài cho gạo vào trái dừa, sau đó đổ nước  dừa tươi vào vừa đủ rồi đậy nắp lại. 
Nấu cơm dừa cái khó nhất là  phải canh nước dừa và gạo phải đều nhau, nếu nhiều nước ít gạo và ngược  lại thì cơm dừa sẽ nhão nhoẹt hoặc cứng ngắc, hỏng mất mùi vị. Cơm dừa  ăn nóng mới ngon. Nếu để lâu, hạt cơm trắng ngần sẽ bị thấm thêm hơi dầu  từ dừa sẽ ngả sang màu vàng nhạt. Một trái cơm dừa được tính 15.000đ. 


 
Cơm  dừa phải ăn cùng tôm rang dừa mới đúng gu. Tôm đất, tôm bầu, tôm lóng,  tôm càng xanh sau khi lặt chân, rửa sạch và ướp gia vị từ đường, muối,  bột ngọt để một lúc cho ngấm. Rang dừa cũng đơn giản, sau khi bỏ tôm lên  chảo rang người ta cho nước cốt dừa vào chảo để lửa riu riu. Đến khi  tôm ngấm nước cốt dừa chuyển sang màu đỏ quạch là coi như đã xong món  tôm rang dừa. Lúc này thịt tôm ngấm dừa sẽ có mùi vị dai, giòn. 
Tới  Bến Tre mà chẳng nán lại dùng cơm dừa, tôm rang dừa thì xem như cuộc du  lịch tới xứ dừa chưa trọn vẹn. Nếu đã có mặt xứ này thì hãy tranh thủ  làm một "quả" cơm dừa để bổ sung thêm kho tàng ẩm thực phong phú và có  thêm ấn tượng về vùng đất mang tên dáng đứng Bến Tre này.



(Theo saigontoserco.com)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Khám phá Miệt Vườn - Bến Tre (1 Ngày)* - *Kham pha Miet Vuon - Ben Tre (1 Ngay)* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bến Tre* - *tour du lich Ben Tre* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bến Tre click vào *du lịch Bến Tre* - *du lich Ben Tre* 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## dung89

Chắc cơm này ngấy lắm

----------

